# Would you be a full-time fighter?



## petestock (Aug 16, 2010)

Everyone knows that the life of a fighter is difficult, to become a professional fighter, you must dedicate a lot of time to your craft.

One question that goes out to those aspiring fighters, how many of you are full-time, and how many have jobs part-time.

For the part-time fighters, what else are you doing to make ends meet? And, if you had the opportunity to become a full-time fighter, would you take it or would you take it?


----------



## Lusi (Apr 22, 2007)

I am not a fighter, but my cousin is a fairly decent MMA fighter in the NC circuits which has made me think hard about this kind of question from a health perspective.

Honestly, if someone has an existing career or a good shot at a career using their mind I would seriously think twice about heavy MMA competition due to the potential for scrambling one's eggs. Traumatic brain injury should be a serious concern for someone not looking at a UFC caliber career. 

All respect to the people who do it and entertain us, but the middling fighters with other options should consider them.


----------



## North (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm only an aspiring fighter. 

I have a "real" job very part time, one or two days a week. I had a fairly lucrative full time job, but I quit that because of how much it was hindering my training. 

To make end's meet, I'm living as meagerly as I can, cutting out any expenses that aren't necessary for me right now. I'm even back living at home for the time. 

I think there comes a time when you have to cut your losses. So, I'm fighting in March, and if that doesn't play well for me, it's done for me, sadly. If it doesn't work out then, then I'll be looking for a more sincere part time job and going back to school, or simply finding a full time job to work. 

If I could train full time, I would undoubtedly go after it.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

I work full-time and train what some people would consider full-time, it may not be 8 hours a day but it's more then most people train just for the hell of it...

I work 7-3:30 Mon-Fri then train from 4:30-8:30 Mon-Thur, Fri 7-8:30, and Saturday 10:30-12. Mon-Thursday I split my time between two different gyms usually.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I basically used my student loans on rent, supplements and training and was well on my way to starting out (even being offered a few fights)....then other things kinda got in the way....

....which sucks but it's another adventure I guess.

When my body gets back to some normality I will compete though!!!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

i dont think so.

1. im to much of a *****
2. im to much of a *****
3. i dont have a great ground game.. or well almost any bjj.


----------



## mroutdoorsman (May 10, 2010)

I train full time and am getting fights from promoters ~ every 2 months. I love every bit of it and want to step my training up to an even higher level if possible but options are a little limited where I am so that is why I started my own team and gym. I have financial backing from my gym owner and some really good coaches and instructors joining my program. All in all I love training and being a fighter full time.


----------



## Maximus (May 17, 2007)

My hat is off to anyone that trains...period. I'm a spectator only and I respect those that devote themselves fulltime to a craft/sport/way-of-life that I cannot. I'll be 30 next month and even though I'm a naturally strong guy, I'm too old to start getting beat up in a gym and too old put my wife and kids through the rigors and uncertainty of gambling my full time job on the success of cagefighting paying our bills. I wish that I could've gotten into MMA as a participant while I was in high school instead of just as a fan, so all of you that train and/or fight full time have my respect.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The closest I've ever gotten to competing is my two undergound MMA fights, one of which has no head strikes!


----------



## petestock (Aug 16, 2010)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> I work full-time and train what some people would consider full-time, it may not be 8 hours a day but it's more then most people train just for the hell of it...
> 
> I work 7-3:30 Mon-Fri then train from 4:30-8:30 Mon-Thur, Fri 7-8:30, and Saturday 10:30-12. Mon-Thursday I split my time between two different gyms usually.


GrizzlyBear, that is awesome. Just a question, what kind of occupation do you have, and has there ever been an issue with coming into work with battle scars?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Any "opportunity" would involve me travelling ten years back in time, being introduced to the sport of MMA around then, having the drive to be more than mediocre at the various sports I played, then not becoming a rave promoter and computer technician and a drinker through my twenties. 

Given all those factors, I do believe I would. I played tons of sports through highschool and I had plenty of natural talent. That alone is not nearly enough to achieve high level of success in pretty much anything, though. You have to have the opportunity, and then the mindset to put in the work to reach your goal, and despite my whole family being athletic I only did most sports because my dad wanted me to.


----------



## petestock (Aug 16, 2010)

North said:


> I'm only an aspiring fighter.
> 
> I have a "real" job very part time, one or two days a week. I had a fairly lucrative full time job, but I quit that because of how much it was hindering my training.
> 
> ...


Hi North, thanks for the reply. what area are you located, and how has it been in finding fights?


----------



## petestock (Aug 16, 2010)

LizaG said:


> I basically used my student loans on rent, supplements and training and was well on my way to starting out (even being offered a few fights)....then other things kinda got in the way....
> 
> ....which sucks but it's another adventure I guess.
> 
> When my body gets back to some normality I will compete though!!!


Hey LizaG, that is crazy, but awesome. I think you really have to sacrifice the things you want in order to get the things you need!

Please let me know how it all pans out for you


----------



## petestock (Aug 16, 2010)

mroutdoorsman said:


> I train full time and am getting fights from promoters ~ every 2 months. I love every bit of it and want to step my training up to an even higher level if possible but options are a little limited where I am so that is why I started my own team and gym. I have financial backing from my gym owner and some really good coaches and instructors joining my program. All in all I love training and being a fighter full time.


mroutdoorsman, that's awesome to see someone getting out their dreams. Where are you fighting, and how do you find your fights?


----------



## mroutdoorsman (May 10, 2010)

petestock said:


> mroutdoorsman, that's awesome to see someone getting out their dreams. Where are you fighting, and how do you find your fights?


Fighting in the Seattle area amateur right now... Gym is based out of Northend Fitness Center in Oak Harbor, WA. Waiting on our new facility to be complete before we can really get things rolling... There we will be getting a cage, bag racks and full set of bags. Full functional fitness room and more... I will get a floor plan of what it will look like and some pics posted of the facility under construction sometime next week in my blog.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

I wish I got into Muay Thai earlier instead of at 24! I would have loved to have competed in a few fights just for the hell of it. At the moment with full time work + study on top of that there's little time to train so it's more of a hobby than anything else.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

petestock said:


> GrizzlyBear, that is awesome. Just a question, what kind of occupation do you have, and has there ever been an issue with coming into work with battle scars?


I work in a manufacturing plant doing Inventory Control and shipping/recieving, I do end up in the offices up front a lot but no one has really said anything about the black eyes or anything... the closest "what the hell happened" moment i had here was when i had a mohawk and the GM did a double take and asked if i was drunk when that happened..


----------



## North (Mar 29, 2010)

petestock said:


> Hi North, thanks for the reply. what area are you located, and how has it been in finding fights?


I'm located in the Cleveland area, Ohio. Realistically, it shouldn't be a problem finding fights. There's 62 martial arts places in Cleveland alone, not counting its surrounding cities and such. And even my little city on the outside of Cleveland, there's at least a couple events here. Recently, Ken Shamrock did a seminar at a local gym, and Anderson Silva was a guest at a local event a month or two back or so. The problem I've had though is that as much as I like my teacher (that I've been studying under for the past year or so), he isn't connected to any promotions or promoters. So my fight in March is a kickboxing tournament, but I'm also looking at MMA places in my area that might give me an in to that world. 

-North


----------



## petestock (Aug 16, 2010)

North said:


> I'm located in the Cleveland area, Ohio. Realistically, it shouldn't be a problem finding fights. There's 62 martial arts places in Cleveland alone, not counting its surrounding cities and such. And even my little city on the outside of Cleveland, there's at least a couple events here. Recently, Ken Shamrock did a seminar at a local gym, and Anderson Silva was a guest at a local event a month or two back or so. The problem I've had though is that as much as I like my teacher (that I've been studying under for the past year or so), he isn't connected to any promotions or promoters. So my fight in March is a kickboxing tournament, but I'm also looking at MMA places in my area that might give me an in to that world.
> 
> -North


It's too bad you're not in my neck of the woods, I could probably help you out with that and some


----------



## petestock (Aug 16, 2010)

no head strikes? well, i guess there weren't that many KO's!


----------



## Halfraq9 (Jun 30, 2009)

Maximus said:


> My hat is off to anyone that trains...period. I'm a spectator only and I respect those that devote themselves fulltime to a craft/sport/way-of-life that I cannot. I'll be 30 next month and even though I'm a naturally strong guy, I'm too old to start getting beat up in a gym and too old put my wife and kids through the rigors and uncertainty of gambling my full time job on the success of cagefighting paying our bills. I wish that I could've gotten into MMA as a participant while I was in high school instead of just as a fan, so all of you that train and/or fight full time have my respect.


You're not too old. I started training at 42, 2 yrs. ago and have a "professional" job in an office. I cannot show up to work with shiners and battle scars. Just cause you train doesn't mean you need to fight, or even spar for that matter if you don't want to.

Seriously, if you have any interest in learning this stuff, give it a try or at least visit a MMA gym and watch a couple classes. Feel free to send me a PM if you have any questions.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

If I was younger, I would absolutely ask my teacher to get me an amateur fight. A few people at my gym have told me I should do this. However, I am only able to even consider it because my husband has a good job and sees that I'm applying for job after job myself, with no luck.

However, my gym does not encourage female fighters, unless they are already in superlative shape (personal trainers) and an employee of the gym.

My attitude is "Train me like a competitor, and you'll get one," but for the moment I just want to continue to work up to where I can be a worthy training partner, for men as well as women.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

petestock said:


> Hey LizaG, that is crazy, but awesome. I think you really have to sacrifice the things you want in order to get the things you need!
> 
> Please let me know how it all pans out for you


Thanks hon  currently I just need to worry about shooting this person out of me lol....the opportunity may come up again xxx

If not, I still have the training videos to show my kid his/her Mummy was a tough b*tch lol


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

As soon as i graduate college im going into fighting full time. I currently made the transition into becoming a pro fighter but having to go to school makes this very difficult for me. Ive had one pro fight which ive won but it was an eye opener. I thought i could get by with an hour a day of training stand up... boy was i was wrong. A minute into the fight i realized the different degree of training he had put in and rocked me back to back to back times. If i didnt have a good high school wrestling background i would have lost. I had to do the unhonorable lay and pray for the rest of the fight to capture the decision. Its a horrible feeling to go into a fight thinking youre prepared and realize you arent even close.


----------



## Halfraq9 (Jun 30, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> If I was younger, I would absolutely ask my teacher to get me an amateur fight. A few people at my gym have told me I should do this. However, I am only able to even consider it because my husband has a good job and sees that I'm applying for job after job myself, with no luck.
> 
> However, my gym does not encourage female fighters, unless they are already in superlative shape (personal trainers) and an employee of the gym.
> 
> My attitude is "Train me like a competitor, and you'll get one," but for the moment I just want to continue to work up to where I can be a worthy training partner, for men as well as women.


Swp.. from what I've read in your training log, and for how long you've been doing this stuff, IMO you would be a great training partner. You'd probably run my ass into the ground LOL. I personally think it sucks that your gym doesn't encourage female fighters. I've sparred, grappled, and learned alot from female fighters, both ammy and pro. You guys are tough!! If you have the desire and ability to compete, you should be able to..


----------



## petestock (Aug 16, 2010)

MMAnWEED said:


> As soon as i graduate college im going into fighting full time. I currently made the transition into becoming a pro fighter but having to go to school makes this very difficult for me. Ive had one pro fight which ive won but it was an eye opener. I thought i could get by with an hour a day of training stand up... boy was i was wrong. A minute into the fight i realized the different degree of training he had put in and rocked me back to back to back times. If i didnt have a good high school wrestling background i would have lost. I had to do the unhonorable lay and pray for the rest of the fight to capture the decision. Its a horrible feeling to go into a fight thinking youre prepared and realize you arent even close.


MMAnWEED, that's awesome, great to hear that you have set goals for yourself, and know where you want to be. So have you been fighting on a local circuit, in NJ I suppose?



LizaG said:


> Thanks hon  currently I just need to worry about shooting this person out of me lol....the opportunity may come up again xxx
> 
> If not, I still have the training videos to show my kid his/her Mummy was a tough b*tch lol


LizaG, hahaha, so I'm guessing the setback is being mommy? Well, first congratulations, I don't think if there's anything to hold you back, this is one of the best reasons.

Out of curiousity, it says you're in London, how is the fight scene out there for women?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

petestock said:


> LizaG, hahaha, so I'm guessing the setback is being mommy? Well, first congratulations, I don't think if there's anything to hold you back, this is one of the best reasons.
> 
> Out of curiousity, it says you're in London, how is the fight scene out there for women?


The fight scene is slow, building up though thanks to girls like Rosi Sexton and Aisling Daly getting some Bellator-love  I used to train down Pancrase London for a while (Jess Liaudins gym) till it closed. So there are a lot of gyms that are starting to encourage us girls to throw some leather too   

But yeah, thanks for the congrats sweetie xxx once the bubby is settled and my body gets back it's normal dimensions (lol) all should be back on track xxx


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

petestock said:


> MMAnWEED, that's awesome, great to hear that you have set goals for yourself, and know where you want to be. So have you been fighting on a local circuit, in NJ I suppose?


Thanks dude. Yea my amateur fights were all in different fight clubs. I moved up and signed a 1 fight contract in this small pro promotion in Belmar. I'm waiting to continue my fight career in hopefully bigger promotions like the Ring of Combat or the WCF when i graduate but ill continue to train well until then.


----------



## jackd13 (Aug 20, 2010)

Quick Question, typically how many amateur fights (presumeably wins) are required before a low level promotion starts knocking. Does everyone wait for a promotion to come to you or is there a way to accelerate the process? Thanks boys.

Also, my primary motivation is definitely the competition. But, I was wondering what type of payments people get in there first couple bouts? Are the contracts pretty basic or is there something to look out for?

Thanks

BTW, I have just begun training hard (everyday with purpose). I am nowhere close to being able to confidently enter a ring, but I do plan on getting there within the next year. Despite having a good job and always being more of a intellectual person, I would absolutely train full-time if I could match my current earnings (have to provide for the wife)


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

actually i suspend my previous post in thread.

by "fighter" i assumed mma fighter. i think i could do some boxing or kickboxing full-time if i wanted.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

jackd13 said:


> Quick Question, typically how many amateur fights (presumeably wins) are required before a low level promotion starts knocking. Does everyone wait for a promotion to come to you or is there a way to accelerate the process? Thanks boys.
> 
> Also, my primary motivation is definitely the competition. But, I was wondering what type of payments people get in there first couple bouts? Are the contracts pretty basic or is there something to look out for?
> 
> ...



It took me 6 bouts before i got noticed but if you look good enough and the word is spread on how good you look, you could be offered a contract after your second or third fight. 

It can happen either way. The Belmar promotion came looking for me but there are some promotions you can actually apply for believe it or not such as the Alaskan fighting club... i think thats the name of it? 

I earned 1000 dollars overall in a fairly simple one fight contract. Its not until you get to a big organization where you have to look out for anything tricky.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Well as an aspiring fighter I only train "part-time." That is to say I work to supplement my training. But when I look at it: I work 8 hours a day, I'm awake 18 hours a day. That's 10 total hours before and after work where I'm more than able to workout. Its just a matter of actually working out for as much of those 10 hours as I can, and still having something describable as a social life. 

I make enough working to pay any bills I may have and to put some away for the future. Also they offer health insurance where I work, I declined it this year, but next year I may take it. Frankly, if at my current training level I can compete successfully, why change it? If it ain't broke don't fix it right? 

For now I'm training to compete at the Arnold Sports Festival in Columbus, Ohio in American Kickboxing. If I can succeed there, and develop a legitimate amateur record, I can move on to bigger and better things, i.e, serious grappling training, and innevitably MMA. If I fail miserably there, the only option is to go back to the drawing board to reassess my abilities, and my motivation. Like I said before if I can succeed at my current training level I won't change it, however, epic failing during competition is what I would define as being "broke" so at that point I very well might become what's more appropriately described as a "full-time" fighter and work even less, just enough to keep my "I'm broke and need fixedid" insurance!


----------



## RoeNoMo (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm just an MMA fan. Its embarrassing, but I've basically never been good at any sport I played. I was OK at lacrosse for a while, but never really dominated. AKA, I'd never actually set foot in a fight. I just like to sit back and observe, making sometimes snarky comments =p


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I am more of a fan than a fighter but I have tried it. Though as I've mentioned before I'm just basing this on my underground experience!


----------



## petestock (Aug 16, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Well as an aspiring fighter I only train "part-time." That is to say I work to supplement my training. But when I look at it: I work 8 hours a day, I'm awake 18 hours a day. That's 10 total hours before and after work where I'm more than able to workout. Its just a matter of actually working out for as much of those 10 hours as I can, and still having something describable as a social life.
> 
> I make enough working to pay any bills I may have and to put some away for the future. Also they offer health insurance where I work, I declined it this year, but next year I may take it. Frankly, if at my current training level I can compete successfully, why change it? If it ain't broke don't fix it right?
> 
> For now I'm training to compete at the Arnold Sports Festival in Columbus, Ohio in American Kickboxing. If I can succeed there, and develop a legitimate amateur record, I can move on to bigger and better things, i.e, serious grappling training, and innevitably MMA. If I fail miserably there, the only option is to go back to the drawing board to reassess my abilities, and my motivation. Like I said before if I can succeed at my current training level I won't change it, however, epic failing during competition is what I would define as being "broke" so at that point I very well might become what's more appropriately described as a "full-time" fighter and work even less, just enough to keep my "I'm broke and need fixedid" insurance!


Squirrelfighter, I think that's great what you're doing. To be honest, I know a lot of people who are in the same situation, and I have found that those who stay focused usually can maintain a job while also training.

You bring up a good item to be addressed though, and I have seen this from others. 

Are there any other setbacks that can hold fighters back from making the transition from "part-time" to "full-time" fighter, i.e. family, social-life, money? Is there a tipping point for you guys?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I'd have to be fulltime in order to fight!


----------

